# Erfahrungen mit Laptop-/Notebook-Akkus von Drittherstellern (Ersatz-Akkus)



## Erik (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi!
Ich habe einen Samsung R60 Deeloy. Ärgerlicherweise ist der Akku jetzt schon bei ca. 32% der ursprünglichen Kapazität. Da ich ihn häuftig brauche, stellt sich jetzt für mich nur die Frage, ob ich mir einen original Samsung-Akku oder aber einen (~20€ billigeren) kompatiblen Ersatzakku kaufen, welcher dann auch ein paar hundert mA/h mehr hat. 
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen und/oder Testberichte? Ich traue den Drittherstellern nicht so wirklich, aber wenn das unbegründet ist, dann hätte ich nichts gegen eine Einsparung 

Danke für Antworten!
Erik


Edit: Mich interessieren natürlich _nicht nur_ Erfahrungen, die Samsung-Spezifisch sind, sondern markenübergreifend. Am Besten natürlich mit dem Namen des Akkuherstellers.


----------



## Erik (28. Oktober 2009)

Keiner mit irgendwelchen Erkenntnissen da?


----------



## iUser (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich selbst habe damit keine Erfahrung, aber schau dich evtl. nach bekannten Firmen um, die sich sozusagen auf Dritthersteller-Ware spezialisiert haben. Die sollten dann auch eine gute Qualität haben.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Oktober 2009)

Hate noch Garantie oder ähnliches auf den Leppi?


----------



## Erik (28. Oktober 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hate noch Garantie oder ähnliches auf den Leppi?


Garantie vielleicht noch, aber Akkus sind davon ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Carvahall (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei meinem alten Dell Latidude c840 hatte ich mir 2 neue Akku bestellt.
Keine Probleme mit den Akkus.


----------



## Erik (28. Oktober 2009)

Carvahall schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten Dell Latidude c840 hatte ich mir 2 neue Akku bestellt.
> Keine Probleme mit den Akkus.


Von welchem Hersteller waren die denn?


----------



## JOJO (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mir für meinen Toshiba auch zwei zusätzliche Akkus bestellt. Kann nichts negatives darüber berichten.  Allerdings sollen ja schon einige Akkus abgefackelt sein! Aber die originalen Stromspeicher sind sündhaft teuer, ich würde die alternativen Akku´s daher beim Laden niemals unbeaufsichtigt lassen...


----------



## Erik (28. Oktober 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir für meinen Toshiba auch zwei zusätzliche Akkus bestellt. Kann nichts negatives darüber berichten.  Allerdings sollen ja schon einige Akkus abgefackelt sein! Aber die originalen Stromspeicher sind sündhaft teuer, ich würde die alternativen Akku´s daher beim Laden niemals unbeaufsichtigt lassen...


Hm, das ist auch mein Problem... Wenn ich Angst habe, meinen Schleppi allein zu lassen, geht doch ein Tick Lebensqualität drauf 
Von welcher Marke waren denn deine, wenn du das noch iwie erkennen kannst... Wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Kevoor (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du dich ein wenig mit Elektronik auskennst hab ich hier ein schönes tut

YouTube - Laptop Battery Hack
Hab ich auch schon bei 2 Laptops gemacht , funktioniert wunderbar
die Laufzeit ist sogar länger geworden !

mfg kleinheinz


----------



## Erik (1. November 2009)

Kevoor schrieb:


> [...]


Hm, interessant, ich glaube fast, das wäre einen Versuch wert, wenn mein jetziger Akku noch weiter runtergewirtschaftet ist. Muss ich mich mal informieren. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Carvahall (1. November 2009)

Irgendein Chinesischer Hersteller war das.


----------

